# Harassment by electronic means



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Will a charge of harassment by electronic means (texting) disqualify me as a driver?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Will a charge of harassment by electronic means (texting) disqualify me as a driver?


If it comes up on your background check I'm guessing yes.

So tell us the story...



hlove79 said:


> Will a charge of harassment by electronic means (texting) disqualify me as a driver?


In any case, it'll cost you nothing to try.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Been driving for uber for about 3 months. I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background. .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Been driving for uber for about 3 months. I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background. .


Ouch. 
Unfortunately if they choose to terminate their partnership with you don't think there's anything you can do.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

I kept messaging a girl and didnt stop. Never made any threats, just annoyed her I guess.

I wrote with a concern for her ill mother, who I clean for. She replied telling me to not co act her again. I sent a few more and she filed charges on me. I sent 30 messages altogether over a period of 4 hours.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> I kept messaging a girl and didnt stop. Never made any threats, just annoyed her I guess.
> 
> I wrote with a concern for her ill mother, who I clean for. She replied telling me to not co act her again. I sent a few more and she filed charges on me. I sent 30 messages altogether over a period of 4 hours.


Obviously "the girl" doesn't know how to block specific numbers from VC & txts.

When u block a number u don't receive txt messages or voice calls.
The call goes direct into mailbox and the mailbox will indicate it's full, so no message can be left


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> I kept messaging a girl and didnt stop. Never made any threats, just annoyed her I guess.
> 
> I wrote with a concern for her ill mother, who I clean for. She replied telling me to not co act her again. I sent a few more and she filed charges on me. I sent 30 messages altogether over a period of 4 hours.


You plead guilty?


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Uber said it wont necessarily disqualify me but they have to look into it further. Was just wondering if anyone here has had the same type of charge and what the end result was.

No it is being dropped. The state was like, what the hell is this girl doing here?

My attorney and I were wondering the same thing.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> wrote with a concern for her ill mother


Always some noble ulterior motive with you cats.

You scared that poor gal! People don't involve law enforcement cuz they're "annoyed".

Take responsibility for your actions man!


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Always some noble ulterior motive with you cats.
> 
> You scared that poor gal! People don't involve law enforcement cuz they're "annoyed".
> 
> Take responsibility for your actions man!


Unfortunately, annoying someone with repeated texts constitutes harassment.



hlove79 said:


> Unfortunately, annoying someone with repeated texts constitutes harassment.


This thread is about disqualifying misdemeanors. Where in this thread did I mention not taking responsibility?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Unfortunately, annoying someone with repeated texts constitutes harassment.
> 
> This thread is about disqualifying misdemeanors. Where in this thread did I mention not taking responsibility?


Seems every day I'm finding out of a new crime I've commited.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

*Definition* of *Harassment*. *Harassment*is *defined* under *Texas* law as a communication that is designed to "*harass*, annoy, alarm, abuse, torment, or embarrass" another person. ... Many different forms of communication can trigger *harassment* charges, including*electronic* communication such as text messages and emails.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background.


Uber's way too media-shy and not willing to take risks anymore. Ants are a dime-a-dozen, expect to get that _"our decision is final" _email. But let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Strange that a charge would show up on a background check for a misdemeanor.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Been driving for uber for about 3 months. I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background. .


Charged, or charged and convicted?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Been driving for uber for about 3 months. I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background. .


Can you post the texts?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Uber said it wont necessarily disqualify me but they have to look into it further. Was just wondering if anyone here has had the same type of charge and what the end result was.
> 
> No it is being dropped. The state was like, what the hell is this girl doing here?
> 
> My attorney and I were wondering the same thing.


30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!

If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Strange that a charge would show up on a background check for a misdemeanor.


CheckR, per uber and uber's insurance company instructions , set the bar Low for tolerance.
If they don't clean house they end up with more negligence law suits of placing passengers in harms way.
ANY harms way no matter how minor.

Honestly getting rid of "Mr Meanor" hlove79 the texting king of Texas ONLY reflect positivity on the other drivers who have control of their emotions
And
Realize there are consequences for their actions

Like an ADULT


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WOW 30 texts in 4 hours, I would consider that stalking, lucky you weren’t texting Suze.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> 30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!
> 
> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Oh my goodness. Calm down. You probably shouldn't write that kind of stuff. What you just wrote is 100 times worse than what I wrote. Just saying.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> 30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!
> 
> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Note to self : don't screw with SuzeCB


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Your response to Suze comment explains why you were charged for electronic harassment.

ECOM, and if you do you owe her an expensive box, correction truck load of chocolates


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Oh my goodness. Calm down. You probably shouldn't write that kind of stuff. What you just wrote is 100 times worse than what I wrote. Just saying.


Everybody makes their own decisions in life, and it's not my place to tell you what to do.

That said, I'd be careful opening your door for the next few months, lol!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It would be hilarious if Suze ordered an Uber and hlove was the unfortunate soul to answer LOL.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Nobody was threatened. I had good intentions in mind when I starting messaging her. The conversation went back and forth for a bit before she told me to not contact her. Where I offed up is when the cops called me and told me to stop and I didnt. I dont recall much of this as i was under the influence of medication at the time (I was rear ended at 70 miles per hour this summer). So, after the arrest, I very quickly discussed with my doctor the unpleasant side effects and we agreed that i probably shouldn't take that stuff anymore. So, I consider myself a bit lucky in that they only charged me with harassment by electronic means. My attorney is working to get it dropped because it is not violent or threatening and my intent wasn't to harass or annoy this person. I had a true concern, mainly because it was starting to affect our professional relationship.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Your response to Suze comment explains why you were charged for electronic harassment.
> 
> ECOM, and if you do you owe her an expensive box, correction truck load of chocolates


Dude, if SuzeCB looks like her avatar I'd buy her a Porsche
and worship her every thought & move.



hlove79 said:


> Nobody was threatened. I had good intentions in mind when I starting messaging her. The conversation went back and forth for a bit before she told me to not contact her. Where I offed up is when the cops called me and told me to stop and I didnt. I dont recall much of this as i was under the influence of medication at the time (I was rear ended at 70 miles per hour this summer). So, after the arrest, I very quickly discussed with my doctor the unpleasant side effects and we agreed that i probably shouldn't take that stuff anymore. So, I consider myself a bit lucky in that they only charged me with harassment by electronic means. My attorney is working to get it dropped because it is not violent or threatening and my intent wasn't to harass or annoy this person. I had a true concern, mainly because it was starting to affect our professional relationship.


"Your attorney"
A failed uber driver with an attorney ?

Ur not suing anyone so there's no Pot-0-Gold at the end of the rainbow

Pray Tell:
Who's paying for the attorney?


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It would be hilarious if Suze ordered an Uber and hlove was the unfortunate soul to answer LOL.


I, personally, wouldn't write this kind of stuff. Like, I'm not gonna do anything with what you're writing but somewhere down the line somebody might. Just a thought.



peteyvavs said:


> Your response to Suze comment explains why you were charged for electronic harassment.
> 
> ECOM, and if you do you owe her an expensive box, correction truck load of chocolates


I didnt make threats to this person. What do you not understand about that?



ECOMCON said:


> Note to self : don't screw with SuzeCB


You're implying violence. That is where you and I are different. I did not apply violence or threats to the messages.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hlove we’re just yanking your chain, welcome to the world of rideshare lol.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> Dude, if SuzeCB looks like her avatar I'd buy her a Porsche
> and worship her every thought & move.
> 
> "Your attorney"
> ...


I haven't officially failed. They could very well come back and deactivate me or they can not deactivate me. Ive made 125 trips with high ratings. Uber said that this helps. But I dunno, what happens with my job with uber is beyond my control at this point. I would hate to lose this opportunity as it provides a great supplemental income. I hate it when doors close but I always seem to come to something bigger and better (another open door), so at this point, I'm just gonna have some faith.



peteyvavs said:


> Hlove we're just yanking your chain, welcome to the world of rideshare lol.


Yeah I'm gonna chill out...lmfao


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> You're implying violence. That is where you and I are different. I did not apply violence or threats to the messages.


Not a problem. Just be careful opening your door...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

What messages were you sending that made her contact Law Enforcement? 

Can you be specific please?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Gulfstream Echo Niner said:


> Obviously "the girl" doesn't know how to block specific numbers from VC & txts.
> 
> When u block a number u don't receive txt messages or voice calls.
> The call goes direct into mailbox and the mailbox will indicate it's full, so no message can be left


I suspect she did and he used other accounts to keep harassing her


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Tier 3 support here!
Please reply with a detailed message and I can look into your issue. Please be aware there is a nominal charge of $350 if I am able to reactivate your account!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> No it is being dropped. The state was like, what the hell is this girl doing here?


Glad to hear it.

Yes, it was stupid to do it. Okay, we get that you're not going to do it again.

Good luck, I hope it works out for you.

For those people who may be over reacting, please note that the Original Poster's profile says she is female. That doesn't make it right. But it points to the conclusion that she's not a crazed stalker. I've had a stalker, and it's not pretty. And I think that's the main intent of the law.

Christine


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hlove, for future reference when a woman says don’t text, talk or anything that can be considered harassment stop trying to communicate with her, as you have experienced it can ruin your life if you don’t.
Just some advise from someone who has been around a lot longer than you have. Definitely don’t mess with Suze, she is a very nice person, BUT don’t piss her off.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

METRO3 said:


> I suspect she did and he used other accounts to keep harassing her


No, I'm guessing she blocked me but you can still view blocked messages. They are stored in the "blocked messages folder".



peteyvavs said:


> Hlove, for future reference when a woman says don't text, talk or anything that can be considered harassment stop trying to communicate with her, as you have experienced it can ruin your life if you don't.
> Just some advise from someone who has been around a lot longer than you have. Definitely don't mess with Suze, she is a very nice person, BUT don't piss her off.


I'm really not that concerned about Suze.



hlove79 said:


> No, I'm guessing she blocked me but you can still view blocked messages. They are stored in the "blocked messages folder".
> 
> I'm really not that concerned about Suze. Been around longer? Like as in this forum, lol? I'm 40...





Iann said:


> What messages were you sending that made her contact Law Enforcement?
> 
> Can you be specific please?


It wasnt the messages that got me arrested but they were nice enough to charge me with that instead of disobeying a lawful order. A cop called me and told me to stop and I didn't. Dont know if you read my explanation but I was under the influence of medication prescribed as a result of an auto accident over the summer. I had a genuine concern or reason for messaging her. My intent wasnt to harass or alarm. The conversation went south, she told me not to contact her, I messaged her again, the cops called, I messaged again...Dumb, I know.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> 30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!
> 
> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Uuhhh


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christine did you ever watch the movie fatal attraction, that scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Be sure to video record and post here! 



hlove79 said:


> My attorney is working to get it dropped because it is not violent or threatening and my intent wasn't to harass or annoy this person.


You posted earlier that the charge was dropped. Now your saying the charge hasn't been dropped yet?



Christinebitg said:


> For those people who may be over reacting, please note that the Original Poster's profile says she is female. That doesn't make it right. But it points to the conclusion that she's not a crazed stalker


Am I reading you wrong? Did you just imply that only men can be crazed stalkers??


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Where I offed up is when the cops called me and told me to stop and I didnt


throws out any doubt i had for you


hlove79 said:


> influence of medication prescribed


makes zero difference.


Uber's Guber said:


> You posted earlier that the charge was dropped. Now your saying the charge hasn't been dropped yet?


THANK YOU. he was asked to stop twice. he didnt. i hope the charge sticks


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> you just imply that only men can be crazed stalkers?


Yes, as a matter of fact, I did imply that. And while I know that women can do it too, it's much less likely, particularly since the target person is also female.

Don't get me wrong. I know that lesbians can be off the wall. Some of the most seriously stupid stuff I've seen has been fueled by lesbian jealousy.

But that's not what we're dealing with here. The known facts pertain to the connection of the OP to the targeted person's mother. Typically, stalking results from a disappointed person who has been turned down for an intimate connection.

Sure, not always. But most of the time. And the reactions I've seen here in this message thread look and feel like people think the OP is a disappointed guy who was harassing a woman.

For instance, one person said "I suspect she [the target] did and he [the OP] used other accounts to keep harassing her."

Christine


----------



## OzzyOzuber (Jan 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, I did imply that. And while I know that women can do it too, it's much less likely, particularly since the target person is also female.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I know that lesbians can be off the wall. Some of the most seriously stupid stuff I've seen has been fueled by lesbian jealousy.
> 
> ...


Most of the responders to this thread thinks OP is a man. In fact, hlove79 is female.
And you are right, even though I'm a guy, I can objectively say, guys are more prone to stalking or harassment.and yes there is stalking females too, but much fewer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Where in this thread did I mention not taking responsibility?


here:


hlove79 said:


> Never made any threats, just annoyed her


here:


hlove79 said:


> What you just wrote is 100 times worse than what I wrote.


and especially here:


hlove79 said:


> i was under the influence of medication


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, I did imply that. And while I know that women can do it too, it's much less likely, particularly since the target person is also female. Christine


I've been stalked by several women. Way too many women. Two times I even filed restraining orders, and yet the persistence continued to the point that the women were arrested for defiling the orders. The reality is there are as just as many women who refuse to accept that _"it's over." _You don't have to agree, but you can't disprove me otherwise either. Crazy women are all over this planet. Perhaps men are less incline to file restraining orders, but crazy women stalkers are still a fact of life.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've been stalked by several women. Way too many women. Two times I even filed restraining orders, and yet the persistence remained to the point that the women were arrested for defiling the orders. The reality is there are as just as many women who refuse to accept that _"it's over." _You don't have to agree, but you can't disprove me otherwise either. Crazy women are all over this planet. Perhaps men are less incline to file restraining orders, but crazy women stalkers are still a fact of life.


And... I would point out, that these are women who wanted an intimate personal relationship with you. That's different from the facts the OP presented.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And... I would point out, that these are women who wanted an intimate personal relationship with you. That's different from the facts the OP presented.


Facts are OP was told to stop by the police but didn't. Does stalking charges change based off intent?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And what I'd really like to know is, What the heck are you doing that makes them so obsessive about you?



flyntflossy10 said:


> Facts are OP was told to stop by the police but didn't


That is a true statement that the OP has confirmed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And what I'd really like to know is, What the heck are you doing that makes them so obsessive about you?


Oh, I don't know... maybe I'm just too damn handsome, or maybe my package is in high demand?....


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That is a true statement that the OP has confirmed.


there lies my biggest issue with this post and what youre saying about it. youre making it out that all woman stalking is accidental or something.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, I did imply that. And while I know that women can do it too, it's much less likely, particularly since the target person is also female.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I know that lesbians can be off the wall. Some of the most seriously stupid stuff I've seen has been fueled by lesbian jealousy.
> 
> ...


This was definitely between two women who did not share any intimacy.

The complainant and her mother were both clients of mine and I cleaned for them every week. The mother had both knees replaced and was immobile for quite some time. I would go to clean the complainant's home only to be told by thecomplainant, "Hey, keep an eye on my mom while I run this errand. Oh! And make sure she doesnt fall.". After a few episodes of this, I started to feel taken advantage of. I also worried if something bad would happen to me on a legal level if that woman fell while "in my care". I felt it was necessary to let her know that it wasnt my responsibility and that it was wrong of her to be so negligent. Well, she didnt like this.

Looking back, I should've bit my tongue and filed a report with protective services.



Uber's Guber said:


> I've been stalked by several women. Way too many women. Two times I even filed restraining orders, and yet the persistence continued to the point that the women were arrested for defiling the orders. The reality is there are as just as many women who refuse to accept that _"it's over." _You don't have to agree, but you can't disprove me otherwise either. Crazy women are all over this planet. Perhaps men are less incline to file restraining orders, but crazy women stalkers are still a fact of life.


I'm sorry you've had that happen. I personally, have never stalked anyone, especially a man that I was involved with. This situation stemmed from a general concern, one that was starting to affect me and my business. Looking back, I should've bit my tongue and filed a report with protective services. My intentions are recognized and this is why the state is not very interested in the case. It has been recommended that I volunteer with an organization that assists people who are abused and neglected. I have a home and office cleaning business. I see a lot of things, very bad things and I'm generally good about turning my head to it because it generally has no impact on me or my business. This situation was a bit different.



Uber's Guber said:


> I've been stalked by several women. Way too many women. Two times I even filed restraining orders, and yet the persistence continued to the point that the women were arrested for defiling the orders. The reality is there are as just as many women who refuse to accept that _"it's over." _You don't have to agree, but you can't disprove me otherwise either. Crazy women are all over this planet. Perhaps men are less incline to file restraining orders, but crazy women stalkers are still a fact of life.


Why have you been stalked by so many women? I can see one, maybe two stalking you but several?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hlove, Stop worrying about Uber de-activating you, the first thing Monday morning see an attorney and get your record sealed/expunged. It takes a few weeks to work it’ way through the system, but you really need to have this removed from your record because it WILL haunt you throughout your life.

I hope you listen to my suggestion, people see something and draw their own conclusions regardless of the facts. The biggest disappointment you’ll discover in life is that people generally suck, they’ll say there your friend while lying to your face.
Good Luck, I hope Uber doesn’t de-activate you, but regardless the outcome with Uber get that incident removed from your record.


----------



## Gulfstream Echo Niner (Dec 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Be sure to video record and post here!
> 
> You posted earlier that the charge was dropped. Now your saying the charge hasn't been dropped yet?
> 
> Am I reading you wrong? Did you just imply that only men can be crazed stalkers??


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

[QUOTE="Gulfstream Echo Niner, post: 4631642, 

That is not what I said.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Oh my goodness. Calm down. You probably shouldn't write that kind of stuff. What you just wrote is 100 times worse than what I wrote. Just saying.


She is a biker chick, dude. AND from New Jersey. Not sure which is worse....


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Status went from consider to waitliated. We shall see.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SuzeCB said:


> 30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!
> 
> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Definately don't f with Suze...8>)

Got to remember...

hluv79 IS from Texas...8>O

Once you get a Texas woman or monkey...

Wound up...like a tightly wound alarm clock...

it is almost impossible to unwind them...

Butt...let me be the first to tell you...

IF and only IF you do manage...

to unwind them...(a delicate process)...8>)

it IS the ride of your life...8>)

Think 8 seconds on a raging snorting bull...

That is only the warm up...8>O

Calm yourself young lady...it will be OK...8>)

Rakos


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Definately don't f with Suze...8>)
> 
> Got to remember...
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahahaha


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And... I would point out, that these are women who wanted an intimate personal relationship with you. That's different from the facts the OP presented.


Whether it's intimacy or business, this stalking business always go south......


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Whether it's intimacy or business, this stalking business always go south......


☝


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Why have you been stalked by so many women? I can see one, maybe two stalking you but several?


It's the Uber Driver Curse. We bear it as stoically as we can. We have broad shoulders.

Sometimes the sex is worth the pain.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Whether it's intimacy or business, this stalking business always go south......


You think too much


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Nobody was threatened. I had good intentions in mind when I starting messaging her. The conversation went back and forth for a bit before she told me to not contact her. Where I offed up is when the cops called me and told me to stop and I didnt. *I dont recall much of this as i was under the influence of medication at the time (I was rear ended at 70 miles per hour this summer). So, after the arrest, I very quickly discussed with my doctor the unpleasant side effects and we agreed that i probably shouldn't take that stuff anymore*. So, I consider myself a bit lucky in that they only charged me with harassment by electronic means. My attorney is working to get it dropped because it is not violent or threatening and my intent wasn't to harass or annoy this person. I had a true concern, mainly because it was starting to affect our professional relationship.


Sounds like you need a wiring check up..

Well. I doubt Uber will be hungry for your business. Good luck.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

JimKE said:


> It's the Uber Driver Curse. We bear it as stoically as we can. We have broad shoulders.
> 
> Sometimes the sex is worth the pain.





JimKE said:


> It's the Uber Driver Curse. We bear it as stoically as we can. We have broad shoulders.
> 
> Sometimes the sex is worth the pain.


Dunno dude....If women have a pattern of stalking you perhaps it's time to look inward. Like, I can see one but two would be pushing it, while 3 or more might indicate a problem with YOU.



x100 said:


> Sounds like you need a wiring check up..
> 
> Well. I doubt Uber will be hungry for your business. Good luck.


I think they'll be happy to know that I'm not violent. I messaged someone 30 texts in 4 hours that were non threatening. That's roughly 7 point something messages per hour. That really isnt a lot given the amount of texting people do these days. The average person sends 100 messages per day. That is over 36,000 messages per year.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Dunno dude....If women have a pattern of stalking you perhaps it's time to look inward. Like, I can see one but two would be pushing it, while 3 or more might indicate a problem with YOU.


This is all subjective of course, but neither I nor any of the women involved have ever been charged with a crime.

I'm not even sure it's stalking, frankly. All I know is whenever I, Kody, or Flacco drive down Ocean Drive, staff members from the Clevelander come running out screaming about us not calling, texting, etc.

Thankfully, Rakos lives at the foot of the cross!


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Dunno dude....If women have a pattern of stalking you perhaps it's time to look inward. Like, I can see one but two would be pushing it, while 3 or more might indicate a problem with YOU.
> 
> I think they'll be happy to know that I'm not violent. I messaged someone 30 texts in 4 hours that were non threatening. That's roughly 7 point something messages per hour. That really isnt a lot given the amount of texting people do these days. The average person sends 100 messages per day. That is over 36,000 messages per year.


You have a good case, but they also have to judge your sense of judgement and sadly drivers are dime a dozen; This should have gone to court and written off thru good behaviour and comm. service; were you convicted in the court?

Some text but average person has a flip fone and don't text much.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

x100 said:


> Some text but average person has a flip fone and don't text much.


?


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

They are asking that I complete an anger management class to drop the charges completely. So really, I feel very fortunate. The state, according to my attorney, isnt very interested in the case because there is noharm, threats, stalking, violence....just a little woman who let her emotions get a bit out of control over an elderly woman who was more orless, in my opinion, being neglected. I should've just bit my tongue and reported it to the proper agency.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> They are asking that I complete an anger management class to drop the charges completely. So really, I feel very fortunate. The state, according to my attorney, isnt very interested in the case because there is noharm, threats, stalking, violence....just a little woman who let her emotions get a bit out of control over an elderly woman who was more orless, in my opinion, being neglected. I should've just bit my tongue and reported it to the proper agency.


RESOLVED.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

x100 said:


> You have a good case, but they also have to judge your sense of judgement and sadly drivers are dime a dozen; This should have gone to court and written off thru good behaviour and comm. service; were you convicted in the court?
> 
> Some text but average person has a flip fone and don't text much.


Wuuuutttt? Nope. Most people have smart phones now. I'm lucky if I can get ANY of my clients from my business to call me. Trust me, I would prefer it. I HATE texting and I especially hate texting about business matters.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The monkey thinks...

You are getting close to...

Your 30 text limit...8>O

You DO so love texting... Don't you...8>)

Look at the bright side...

You can text here all night long...

And the most it will get you...

Is some crazy azz comments...8>O

And tired fingers in the morning...8>)

And leave them panting for more...

You go girl...!!!

Moral of the story...?

Don't mess with Texas...women...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> Been driving for uber for about 3 months. I was charged with harassment by electronic means (class b misdemeanor) around the time I starteddriving. They suspended my account today and said that they are reviewing my background. .


By by


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Hater...don't be a Hater...8>)

Well...OK if you must...8>O

Rakos


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Wuuuutttt? Nope. Most people have smart phones now. I'm lucky if I can get ANY of my clients from my business to call me. Trust me, I would prefer it. I HATE texting and I especially hate texting about business matters.


I was kidding but number of texts you suggested sounded excessive to me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> You think too much


And you text too much.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> They are asking that I complete an anger management class to drop the charges completely. So really, I feel very fortunate.


Grab that deal before they change their minds!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

PHOENIX (AP) - A Phoenix woman accused of stalking a man met on a dating site and sending him more than 65,000 text messages apparently sent more than twice that many.

Jacqueline Ades sent a man more than 159,000 text messages - some of which were threatening - over the course of nearly 10 months, according to police records the Arizona Republic obtained via a public records request. The two went on a single date.

https://people.com/crime/woman-allegedly-sent-159000-texts-after-one-date/

Rakos jr member texting ubereats driver,
"Where's my bananas loser!!!"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh, I don't know... maybe I'm just too damn handsome, or maybe my package is in high demand?....


Hey Guber, I think you're confusing women stalking you with chasing you down for child support.

Men call it stalking, women call it pay your child support.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

My husband sometimes can text me up to 20 messages per day on top of my other messages


peteyvavs said:


> Hey Guber, I think you're confusing women stalking you with chasing you down for child support.
> 
> Men call it stalking, women call it pay your child support.


Yes! Yes! Boom! In yo face!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> I kept messaging a girl and didnt stop. Never made any threats, just annoyed her I guess.
> 
> I wrote with a concern for her ill mother, who I clean for. She replied telling me to not co act her again. I sent a few more and she filed charges on me. I sent 30 messages altogether over a period of 4 hours.


That there looks like there's mental issues that will raise a flag with Uber. They are just trying to prevent drama on their platform, but it don't.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That there looks like there's mental issues that will raise a flag with Uber. They are just trying to prevent drama on their platform, but it don't.


Typical Caveman response, when a man harasses a woman, his excuse is she caused it because of the way she dresses, when a woman claims harassment she has mental issues.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Typical Caveman response, when a man harasses a woman, his excuse is she caused it because of the way she dresses, when a woman claims harassment she has mental issues.


What? Uber cannot stay out of court over nutcases screwing up on their platform. Read the news area.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> I dont recall much of this as i was under the influence of medication at the time (I was rear ended at 70 miles per hour this summer).


Whatever you do, DO NOT mention this!

We all know you would not drive medicated, and you've stopped taking the meds -- but Uber would not even consider that. If you mention meds at all, you are probably done.

Uber has to approach this with an abundance of caution, and your case is already an easy no for them.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT mention this!
> 
> We all know you would not drive medicated, and you've stopped taking the meds -- but Uber would not even consider that. If you mention meds at all, you are probably done.
> 
> Uber has to approach this with an abundance of caution, and your case is already an easy no for them.


Apparently, this one slid through the cracks. It happens some times.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber is facing a mountain of lawsuits because management doesn’t give a crap. Uber knew from day one what they were recruiting as drivers and didn’t care one bit about public safety.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

To the OP. You be driving again most likely in another six days as investigations takes anywhere between 3 days to 9 days to complete. It an suspension and someone will do a risk assessment on what damage you may or might not do to the brand or what kind of lawsuits might arise from you using their app as a driver. I reckon you have an 70% chance that you will be reactivated but it is known that Uber has a zero tolerance policy to harassment as they fear that their riders maybe possible victims and later make news headlines. Best of Luck to you.

"

Use of inappropriate and abusive language or gestures. For example, asking overly personal questions, using verbal threats, and making comments or gestures that are aggressive, sexual, discriminatory, or disrespectful.

Unwanted contact with the driver or fellow passenger after the trip is over. For example, texting, calling, or visiting someone in person after a ride has been completed. Remember, in most countries you can call and text your driver directly from the Uber app without having to share your personal phone number. This means that your phone number stays anonymous_ and is not given to the driver.
__Anonymization features are not available in all markets and are subject to outage periods._"
"If we are made aware of this type of problematic behavior, we may contact you so we can investigate them. Depending on the nature of the concern, we may put a hold on your account during our investigation. If the issues raised are serious or a repeat offense, or you refuse to cooperate, you may lose access to Uber. *Any behavior involving* violence, sexual misconduct, *harassment*, discrimination, or illegal activity while using Uber can result in the immediate loss of access to your account."


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

Uber will deactivate you for less than that. I had an outstanding warrant for a ticket I didn't know about. Imagine my surprise when I get the email from Checkr saying "Warrant - Restricted Animals - HOGS". Apparently one of neighbors called about my pot belly pig, animal control came out, took pictures of him on my front enclosed porch and issued a citation to the courts but not to me. Had it cleared up in a few days but they are not taking chances.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

joebrown618 said:


> Uber will deactivate you for less than that. I had an outstanding warrant for a ticket I didn't know about. Imagine my surprise when I get the email from Checkr saying "Warrant - Restricted Animals - HOGS". Apparently one of neighbors called about my pot belly pig, animal control came out, took pictures of him on my front enclosed porch and issued a citation to the courts but not to me. Had it cleared up in a few days but they are not taking chances.


What was her name lol


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> The average person sends 100 messages per day.


Wow. I suspected that I am below average, but I didn't realize how much below I was.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> What was her name lol






Gilby said:


> Wow. I suspected that I am below average, but I didn't realize how much below I was.


Me too!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Wow. I suspected that I am below average, but I didn't realize how much below I was.


It a hundred text messages with a couple of words. I would of thought a lot of that be on social media.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've been stalked by several women. Way too many women. Two times I even filed restraining orders, and yet the persistence continued to the point that the women were arrested for defiling the orders. The reality is there are as just as many women who refuse to accept that _"it's over." _You don't have to agree, but you can't disprove me otherwise either. Crazy women are all over this planet. Perhaps men are less incline to file restraining orders, but crazy women stalkers are still a fact of life.


Guber, please tell us your secret for attraction. PLEASE, I'm begging you!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Guber, please tell us your secret for attraction. PLEASE, I'm begging you!


He pays for them lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> He pays for them lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

joebrown618 said:


> Uber will deactivate you for less than that. I had an outstanding warrant for a ticket I didn't know about. Imagine my surprise when I get the email from Checkr saying "Warrant - Restricted Animals - HOGS". Apparently one of neighbors called about my pot belly pig, animal control came out, took pictures of him on my front enclosed porch and issued a citation to the courts but not to me. Had it cleared up in a few days but they are not taking chances.


Were you able to keep him?


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

hlove79 , why would you send this text - more than once? Puzzled.
However, my guess is that Uber will wait to see the disposition of the case before taking any action.. especially if you have a good record.


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> We're you able to keep him?


Yes. I had to appear before a judge becasue of the warrant. Neither the city prosecutor of the judge could understand why I was there. They knew I was never notified of the citation and they threw it out while laughing at all the pictures this guy took. See, my pig has a couch, tv and such. The court docket folder had 20 pictures this guy had taken through my windows of Maverick sleeping on the couch in front of his fan.

I followed the process on Checkr to have them rerun my background check. The weird thing was both Uber and Lyft ran the check the same week. It was like Checkr is monitoring and reporting to both at the same time. The warrant was only out for a week. Lyft never deactivated me and Uber reinstated me a day or two later.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

joebrown618 said:


> Yes. I had to appear before a judge becasue of the warrant. Neither the city prosecutor of the judge could understand why I was there. They knew I was never notified of the citation and they threw it out while laughing at all the pictures this guy took. See, my pig has a couch, tv and such. The court docket folder had 20 pictures this guy had taken through my windows of Maverick sleeping on the couch in front of his fan.
> 
> I followed the process on Checkr to have them rerun my background check. The weird thing was both Uber and Lyft ran the check the same week. It was like Checkr is monitoring and reporting to both at the same time. The warrant was only out for a week. Lyft never deactivated me and Uber reinstated me a day or two later.


Glad you didn't have to give up your pet!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> *Definition* of *Harassment*. *Harassment*is *defined* under *Texas* law as a communication that is designed to "*harass*, annoy, alarm, abuse, torment, or embarrass" another person. ... Many different forms of communication can trigger *harassment* charges, including*electronic* communication such as text messages and emails.


Damn! I've rapid fire texted my son to "annoy and/or embarrass" many times. Sometimes maybe more than 30x in 4 hrs. Good thing he likes me and doesn't live in Texas...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The justice system was very lenient because looking at what constitute cyber bullying is repeated unwanted messages been sent to the victim after been told a number of times to stop and by the police as well. It took direct police involvement and charges to be filed for the OP to stop doing whatever the OP was claiming to be doing is a form of harassment. No means no 

"What is cyber bullying?
People make comments on social media that they may not say to someone face to face. These comments on social media can be just as damaging as any other form of bullying.

Cyber-bullying can be hurtful and in some circumstances it can also be a criminal act.

Cyber-bullying can take many forms


Abusive texts, on-line posts and emails
Imitating others on line using fake profile and other methods
Spreading rumours and telling lies on-line
Making hurtful comments
Making threats or comments designed to intimidate on-line
*Repeated unwanted messages being sent to you*
People using your account to send fake posts
People sending photos or videos of you to others to embarrass or humiliate you
Excluding others on-line"


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah texting is a lazy rookie mistake

If I do an UberEats or Postmates run and the customer doesn't tip or say thank you
I'm not gonna text, SMS or call them.

I just watch them eat through the window and flick my phone light on and off.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> He pays for them lol


He DOESN'T pay...hence the "stalking"

Probably failed to mention the prostitute weeping and afraid of her pimp...lol


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> 30 messages in 4 hours AFTER she told you to stop? And you don't think there was anything wrong with this?!
> 
> If anyone tried that crap with me I'd press charges, too... he'd be arrested upon his release from the ICU after he opened his front door to find 30 or so bikers there to "discuss" his texts.


Wow, that escalated quickly. Which begs the question, as a pax, who would I trust with my safety - the one who sends annoying texts or the one who threatens to show up with 30 neanderthals to put me in the hospital?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Wow, that escalated quickly. Which begs the question, as a pax, who would I trust with my safety - the one who sends annoying texts or the one who threatens to show up with 30 neanderthals to put me in the hospital?


Or someone from New Jersey


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Seems every day I'm finding out of a new crime I've commited.


You see, what had happened your honor, was I was concerned for the state of her emotional well being without me in her life so naturally I checked in 133 times via calls and texts in thirty minutes because I didn't want her to suicide because she made rhe poor decision to remove me from her circle.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Gilby said:


> Wow. I suspected that I am below average, but I didn't realize how much below I was.


If you drive for Uber/Lyft....................


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The moderator's here live in a place, ( I think it's called Canada, land of no sense of humor.)


I'm aware that CANADIANS are Friendly, but not too much. They don't want our problems pouring across their southern border!!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm aware that CANADIANS are Friendly, but not too much. They don't want our problems pouring across their southern border!!!!


I don't agree with Trumps border wall with Mexico, but I'll donate for wall on the Canadian border.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I don't agree with Trumps border wall with Mexico, but I'll donate for wall on the Canadian border.


I think we should sell Puerto Rico to finance the Border Wall. Lol.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Please post ALL info about said person you were stalking and all the disgusting things you would do to them if they only pay you some attention so that we can all make a educated decision about your current Uber disqualification...Muchas Gracias


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Please post ALL info about said person you were stalking and all the disgusting things you would do to them if they only pay you some attention so that we can all make a educated decision about your current Uber disqualification...Muchas Gracias


OP ran away a couple of days ago.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> I kept messaging a girl and didnt stop. Never made any threats, just annoyed her I guess.
> 
> I wrote with a concern for her ill mother, who I clean for. She replied telling me to not co act her again. I sent a few more and she filed charges on me. I sent 30 messages altogether over a period of 4 hours.


So if I am a passenger and I tell you the legendary line "I will tip you in the app" and then, naturally don't, I should expect a barrage of text and calls from you? 
You need Jesus...


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> To the OP. You be driving again most likely in another six days as investigations takes anywhere between 3 days to 9 days to complete. It an suspension and someone will do a risk assessment on what damage you may or might not do to the brand or what kind of lawsuits might arise from you using their app as a driver. I reckon you have an 70% chance that you will be reactivated but it is known that Uber has a zero tolerance policy to harassment as they fear that their riders maybe possible victims and later make news headlines. Best of Luck to you.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


I would never hurt or threaten anyone, especially a rider. This occurred a few weeks before I started driving and did not involve uber or any passengers. I've made 126 trips with high ratings. According to uber, this is going to help me. I agree with what you've posted. I wrote the party out of concern for an elderly person who was being neglected. What I should have done was bit my tongue and reported it to the appropriate agency.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> I would never hurt or threaten anyone, especially a rider. This occurred a few weeks before I started driving and did not involve uber or any passengers. I've made 126 trips with high ratings. According to uber, this is going to help me. I agree with what you've posted. I wrote the party out of concern for an elderly person who was being neglected. What I should have done was bit my tongue and reported it to the appropriate agency.


Moral to story, no good deed goes unpunished. hlove don't let this jade you, people are aholes and you're going to meet many more as an Uber driver.



Fozzie said:


> Damn! I've rapid fire texted my son to "annoy and/or embarrass" many times. Sometimes maybe more than 30x in 4 hrs. Good thing he likes me and doesn't live in Texas...


lol parents can be really annoying lol


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> The justice system was very lenient because looking at what constitute cyber bullying is repeated unwanted messages been sent to the victim after been told a number of times to stop and by the police as well. It took direct police involvement and charges to be filed for the OP to stop doing whatever the OP was claiming to be doing is a form of harassment. No means no
> 
> "What is cyber bullying?
> People make comments on social media that they may not say to someone face to face. These comments on social media can be just as damaging as any other form of bullying.
> ...


Nah. I was only told once by each lol. Had I not been on that medication I dont think I would have been disobedient.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Facts are OP was told to stop by the police but didn't. Does stalking charges change based off intent?


I didnt stalk anyone.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

L-Y-F-T


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> I didnt stalk anyone.


ok. do you prefer cyber stalking, or harassing?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Out of curiosity what roofies cause this disobedience and memory wipe? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> Out of curiosity what roofies cause this disobedience and memory wipe?
> 
> Asking for a friend


You guys are awful lol


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

I love threads like this. Brings to light how many whackos there are all around us.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> You see, what had happened your honor, was I was concerned for the state of her emotional well being without me in her life so naturally I checked in 133 times via calls and texts in thirty minutes because I didn't want her to suicide because she made rhe poor decision to remove me from her circle.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

You may get the misdemeanor expunged after a year, but it will cost you.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Pass the popcorn guys. Stop hogging it.


Side Hustle said:


> Guber, please tell us your secret for attraction. PLEASE, I'm begging you!


All those Pyle boys are are hung like a horse. I thought everyone knew that.


----------

